
Show HN: Aina, a templating engine for the new milenium - ilovetux
https://github.com/ilovetux/aina
======
ilovetux
Author here. I am currently looking for a new name for this project. Feel free
to suggest anything either here or on the github issue I made for it
[https://github.com/iLoveTux/aina/issues/4](https://github.com/iLoveTux/aina/issues/4)

